# How much to charge for hunting lease,



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

So my family owns 200 acres of valley land in WV. We trying to move there to homestead the place but with hardly any jobs in that area trying to find ways to make money. 
A little about the land, it's 200 acres 5 drainage hollers running into one big valley. 100 acres about of pasture land mixed in the woods so there's nice open shooting for a couple of stands. Also a bowl at the top between 2 knoles at the top of the property. It was logged out a few years back so plenty of cover. A creek a spring and a stock pond at the top. One huge 35 acre holler with water and great cover. Land hasn't been hunted in over 5 years, just a guy running cattle up there. He pulls them off in early September to take to fatten. 
We've killed 40 deer since I started hunting at 8 and they hunted it for 20 years before that. So about 2 deer a year. 
As far as wildlife goes there's deer, turkey, tons of squirrel and even grouse. I was going to raise pheasants and maybe quail and do a release in the one pasture. I'm going to put up one primitive type cabin for hunters to stay in. In just wondering what a unguided hunt would go for? Either daily or weekly. I'm not looking to let alot of people on it so not to overrun or invade our privacy and land to much, so I'm not leasing to hunting groups for the year. Also within 20 miles of a awesome walleye river with a huge dam lake that is a great bass fishing. Maybe I'll put up a couple campsite cabins for people to use in the summer to get away. Don't know yet. 
Sorry it's so long just trying to cover all bases.
Any ideas would be great thanks everyone!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Your a lucky man to own a pcs of land like that. I wouldn't know what to charge but put some thought into how you manage it a lot of the ranch hunts you watch on TV ask guest only to shoot bucks with so many points. Mabey you could do mostly bow hunting from stands you set and leave half the land for deer to rest so your hunters don't push your deer off to the neighbors land.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure about WV. Is there a demand for land there like in OH? I know there are a lot of hunters from WV that come to OH to hunt deer. If I was selling daily hunts it would be at least 150-200$ a day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I know when we went and hunted around thanksgiving we always seen a ton of people from ohio. But in our area there's not many people from ohio that has land access. I was mostly going to target WV residents that lost their home places or live in the bigger cities because they sold their place off. Also same with ohio hunters, I know alot of people I've talked to want to hunt West Virginia because of the hills and abundance of deer. I figure with 12 weeks of just bow season It should make a little money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

look on the computer for sites that do the same kind of hunts that you would like to do and see what they charge and what other things ofer besides the hunting,.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great idea but look into liability issue if you charge people to hunt the land.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

FISNFOOL said:


> Great idea but look into liability issue if you charge people to hunt the land.


and I know W.Va has some screwy laws pertaining to wildlife propogation. You might want to call their DNR and find out about any laws/licenses they might have pertaining to this.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I've talked to the wildlife officer, they said no problem. It's unguided and only a lease. It's like renting a car pretty much. The pheasants are home grown so there mine on my property so no problem there either. The lease will state not responsible for damage or bodily harm. It says that on the hunter slip that by signing the permission slip you releasing your rights to sue or hold liable the property owner for anything. As far as the cabin ill have to pay bed tax if they don't bring their own cot. Like I said no guide equals no problem lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WranglerRouser said:


> I have a 217 acre parcel available for lease in Guernsey County, Ohio near Quaker City for $4560/yr. PM your phone number if interested and I'll call to discuss. Thanks!


how did you come up with this number???


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

WranglerRouser said:


> I have a 217 acre parcel available for lease in Guernsey County, Ohio near Quaker City for $4560/yr. PM your phone number if interested and I'll call to discuss. Thanks!


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

witht hat kind of price the place better gaurantee a B&C buck and even at that I dont think I could convince myself to do it. Thats almost 400 a week if you count all of bow season! ouch indeed!!!


----------

